

Show HN: SpaceBase – A Sass-based Responsive CSS Framework - athaeryn
http://spacebase.space150.com/

======
JonnyTee
Thanks for the comments - spaceBase engineer here. We're currently working on
building out the documentation and solid demo. We laid out some of the basics
to get people up and running and work with the architecture. More to come soon
though. Feel free to dig in further and send along feedback.

------
Cub3
Hmmm another grid that uses floats also can't seem to find any documentation
for it?

Would suggest using something like
[https://github.com/csswizardry/csswizardry-
grids](https://github.com/csswizardry/csswizardry-grids) instead.

------
wuliwong
Is there documentation that I am missing?

~~~
Numberwang
Second this. Looking for online vanilla demo.

~~~
jops
Agreed. A single kitchen sink page would be enough for now, just to get a feel
for the base styles.

~~~
hammeiam
Ditto. I would also love to know what support there is for things like modals,
etc

------
patrickfl
really nice, well done and great job working with parsons on his!

